# Huasteca Creekin' with The Rapid Fire



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Aaron Koch has an Imagine Surfboards Rapid fire down in Mexico. He's started taking it down some fun waterfall runs. Here's a short blog post on some of his recent travels as well as a review on the board:
The Imagine Eco Surfboards Reviewed By Aaron Koch (on a class III waterfall run) | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------

